# Fingering chart with a recorder with six finger holes holes



## Texas Chain Saw Mazurka

Can anyone help me find a fingering chart for this thing? I'm not even 100% sure what it actually is (recorders have seven finger holes), so google isn't helping much. Thanks. :tiphat:


----------

